# Best dragon for handling and good temperament?



## entoalexa (Jul 30, 2013)

hey, buying new lizard and id like something that has a good temperament and doesnt mind being handled and can stay out of the cage without any problems. Something like an iguana would be ideal but obviously not a viable option. 
-likes being handled
-largish
-nice appearance (colour/crests etc)
-not a beardie

Any ideas?
cheers!


EDIT: how are gippsland water dragons like for handling?


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 30, 2013)

Some type of monitor?


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe an ackie if you can get on that likes being handled


----------



## entoalexa (Jul 30, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> Some type of monitor?


can you recommend any in particular?


----------



## entoalexa (Jul 30, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Maybe an ackie if you can get on that likes being handled


thanks for that. will do some research.

if anyone has more suggestions, please keep them coming!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 30, 2013)

If you are interested in a monitor you could always try Varanus gouldii flavirufus - Tristis on here breeds them. I have two from him and both of them are good handlers. Be aware that, as with any monitor, there is a lot of work that goes into getting them to the stage that they are comfortable with people.


----------



## entoalexa (Jul 30, 2013)

pretty nice
what about dragons in particular?


----------



## entoalexa (Jul 30, 2013)

how are Gippsland water dragons?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 30, 2013)

Eastern and Gippsland water dragons are beautiful animals. I don't keep any myself so I can't really give you any advice other than you will need a large enclosure as they are both large animals and can be quite active (similar to a monitor).


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jul 30, 2013)

Netted dragons can be friendly, some of them get to a decent size. But you'll struggle to find something that 'likes' to be handled unless it's a beardie.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bearded dragons are probably gonna be the only thing that suits what you are looking for, unless it is a python.

Ewds/Gipps water dragons aren't great handlers. Room temps dont bother them.

Most monitors much prefer to stay in a hot enclosure then room temp. Also dont handle great.


Rick


----------



## zookieboi (Jul 30, 2013)

Boyds forest dragon? I'm looking into buying one at the moment.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 30, 2013)

I wouldn't classify Boyds as animals that are well suited to large amounts of handling...


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 30, 2013)

I know you've said no to a dragon but they do make fantastic pets, can stay out of the enclosure for a while and most of them are great handlers...


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a friend who has an easter water dragon that loves being out and handled. Follows him around the house like a dog.

Failing that or a beardie (which are fantastic with people and love being handled when they get over their little skittish baby stage), I'd recommend a bluetongue skink. My bluetongues are real people lizards and very affectionate and calm and great with children.


----------



## bigguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Water Dragons are normally high strung lizards and are not suitable for handling. If taken outside they will take off like a rocket and probably never seen again. Frillnecks would be slightly better option, but not much better


----------



## MathewB (Jul 30, 2013)

You said you didn't want a beardie but then described one. What's wrong with beardies?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 30, 2013)

beardies have become the most popular simply because they offer the best temperament,calm and easy to handle and easy to look after


----------



## entoalexa (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks for all the suggestions thus far. Very informative


----------



## entoalexa (Jul 30, 2013)

MathewB said:


> You said you didn't want a beardie but then described one. What's wrong with beardies?


when did i describe one?
sorry must have been unclear


----------



## MathewB (Jul 30, 2013)

entoalexa said:


> when did i describe one?
> sorry must have been unclear



First post mate haha



entoalexa said:


> hey, buying new lizard and id like something that has a good temperament and doesnt mind being handled and can stay out of the cage without any problems. Something like an iguana would be ideal but obviously not a viable option.
> -likes being handled
> -largish
> -nice appearance (colour/crests etc)
> ...



Everything except for the 'not a beardie' is a description of a beardie. Any reason why you don't want a beardie?


----------



## entoalexa (Jul 31, 2013)

MathewB said:


> First post mate haha
> 
> 
> 
> Everything except for the 'not a beardie' is a description of a beardie. Any reason why you don't want a beardie?



oh! hahaha i see what you mean. 
i dunno they seem a bit generic, lots of people have them. i know its a bad reason but still...i want something unusual. God, i wish exotics were legal


----------



## saintanger (Jul 31, 2013)

well then get an eastern bearded dragon, they are not so popular but both mine handle fine, my girl has a nice yellow/ creamy colour.

water dragons are hard to tame and don't handle very well unless you have one since its a baby and put lots of time and patients into to it just like a monitor. 

pygmy beardies and central netteds are nice but don't grow as big.

boyds r definalty not for a newbie and don't handle well either.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys  I think that dragons have to be one of the best reptiles to keep - not that I'm biased or anything 

You could always try some of the skinks (i.e. Cunninghams, Pink Tongue or Blue tongue morphs) as they are a bit different.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 1, 2013)

shinglebacks are awesome awesome awesome lizards.


----------



## Narelle (Aug 1, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> shinglebacks are awesome awesome awesome lizards.



What makes them so they so great? I've only ever seen in pictures or on display at expos etc. I know nothing about them but you must REALLY love yours  Could you please share how they are awesome. Nice pic too.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 1, 2013)

blue tongue


----------



## Ramy (Aug 1, 2013)

entoalexa said:


> hey, buying new lizard and id like something that has a good temperament and doesnt mind being handled and can stay out of the cage without any problems.



What do you mean by "can stay out of the cage without any problems"? Most animals that are okay to be handled will be out of the cage when you handle them, however I wouldn't say they stay out of the cage without problems. If you're suggesting letting a lizard roam free, it can be risky or dangerous. It doesn't take much for it to get lost or squashed. I know I've seen videos of people letting animals wander around the house with supervision, but you really have to pay attention and I wouldn't recommend it. They're fast, and they're incredibly adept at hiding. They're also boot-sized. I think there was a thread recently where a python got stuck in a sub-woofer, and he had to put the sub in it's enclosure.

Sorry if that's not what you were suggesting, I just wanted to be cautious.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Narelle said:


> What makes them so they so great? I've only ever seen in pictures or on display at expos etc. I know nothing about them but you must REALLY love yours  Could you please share how they are awesome. Nice pic too.



yep, i love mine to bits!!
a few reasons,...
Theyre always on the go, no idea why theyre called sleepy lizards, lol,..really interactive, love a good pat and never hesitate to give me a good nudge when the rubbing hand stops rubbing.

They dont have excessive heat requirements so they can do alot of roaming around without getting sick. (i fenced off my dining room and leave their cage open for them and they always remember to put themselves back in their tank when theyve finished exploring.) 
Theyre clever, half the dining room is covered in newspaper, they always take themselves over there to pee/poo.

they play in the 'teepees' on fresh newspaper day, its so cute.

and best of all, they live happily in a group, not something that can be said about many lizards.


----------

